# Suggest some open source graphic programs



## gizmo_gal (Apr 27, 2008)

Are there any others? I need a photo editing software for a pic that I NEED to do!


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm assuming GIMP isn't there because you don't like it.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 27, 2008)

Nope, its not there because I never heard of it. I'll go look it up.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 27, 2008)

GIMP is as close as OpenSource gets to Photoshop. It had a kinda big learning curve though :\


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I'll check it out. Thanks folks


----------



## crkdshad (May 2, 2008)

http://www.getpaint.net/index.html


----------



## Ice Cold (May 2, 2008)

This paint.net looks like microsoft's way to combat GIMP.  

As far as open source programs are, those two I mentioned are as good as they get.  I can easily say that nothing beats photoshop.


----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

True that nothing beats photoshop, but holy hell, gimp is a GREAT _free_ competitor if there's ever been one.


----------



## sepinho (May 2, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> GIMP is as close as OpenSource gets to Photoshop. It had a kinda big learning curve though :\


That's why there's GIMPshop.


----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

sepinho said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit. Thats amazing.  I'm gonna have to snag that and gimp and throw it on at home when i'm done at work, just to see.  I'm VERY excited to try that out.
(i have the cs3 super-awesome-amazing-suit up and running at home... but its one of those "long-term-trial" kinds of dealies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

Ice Cold said:
			
		

> This paint.net looks like microsoft's way to combat GIMP.
> 
> As far as open source programs are, those two I mentioned are as good as they get.  I can easily say that nothing beats photoshop.



It's not made by Microsoft, though, it's done by a bunch of Uni students. Microsoft only offers them some support.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 2, 2008)

GIMP all the way. I use Photoshop CS3 but at school when I need to edit something GIMP is always a big help.


----------



## Prime (Jun 2, 2008)

GIMP FTW!!


----------

